# Sola Scriptura



## JM (Nov 6, 2009)

What's New? - Ancient Faith Radio

Fr. Andrew Damick looks at the first of 5 “Solas” coming out of the reformation from an Orthodox perspective.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 7, 2009)

JM said:


> What's New? - Ancient Faith Radio
> 
> Fr. Andrew Damick looks at the first of 5 “Solas” coming out of the reformation from an Orthodox perspective.



I guess this shows how far removed Eastern Orthodoxy is from the Reformation, and how far off base their teachings are from things that we confess. As a presentation of the Solas, though, it seems to me this is about as acurate and trustworthy as a post by Pope Benedict.

It should be said, clearly, that this presentation is not merely a presentation of Sola Scriptura, but an attack on the document and an apologetic for the "correct" Eastern Orthodox tradition teaching on Scripture.


----------



## JM (Nov 17, 2009)

You can also find a debate, kind of discussion about baptism...


----------

